# Tica or Tsunami



## mote1977 (Jun 7, 2012)

If you had to chose between the Tica TC2 model #UEHA427402S (9' , 1/2-3oz) and the Tsunami Trophy model #TSTSS-902MH (9' , 1-4oz) which would you pick for throwing metal and other lures from 1-3oz in the surf?


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

My wife loves her Tsunami 9',1-4oz


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Seeing that I own something similar to both rods that you have listed, I would have to say the Tica all day long. I think the Tica was the better rod for the money.

Just my preference, of course!


----------



## ThePitbullofLove (Oct 13, 2011)

I have both, and to me, there's little difference in quality between the two. They're both nice rods, well constructed, good feel, and both throw well. To me it would come down to which you prefer and cost.

I do like the Tsunami Trophy's "looks" better. The Tica is kind of bland looking, but both are fine rods.


----------



## ThePitbullofLove (Oct 13, 2011)

BTW-
The wife is using the Tica and I'm using the Tsunami to throw Sting Silvers and the like in the surf at Hatteras. Neither of us has a complaint.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Definitely my 9' Fenwick Salt Stick. Oh yeah, they don't make those anymore...well, I have never used a tsunami, but I had a 9' tica and I really liked that rod before my brother stole it when he moved to FL.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Tica makes a 2-6 oz 9 footer*

thats the one ya want.. Believe me.. JAM


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

what about the Tsunami Airwave ?


----------



## mote1977 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hmm, I might have to consider the Airwave 9 footer, 1-3.25oz now too. Are the Airwaves much lighter in weight than the Trophys or Ticas?


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

The Tica you listed weighs in at 13.3 oz. Not sure about the Tsunami, and anything more than just the 3 "L's" is hard to come by with Tsunami. (Length, Line weight, Lure weight)


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Hands down your choice should be a Tommy Farmer Cast Pro 10' 1-4oz............But of the 2 you listed the Tsunami would be the choice.


----------



## DonLBI (Jul 13, 2011)

Take a look at the Tica Surge. Cheaper but better looking (rubber handle, blue over dark grey wraps) and throws SP Minnows, SS needles and Ava17's a mile. I was looking at both those rods you mentioned and the guy in the shop talked me into the 9' Surge.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

I second all those who say Tica over Tsunami Trophy. Overall, the rods perform very similarly, but the guides on the Trophy Series rods oxidize faster than gold kahle hooks.

An Airwave, while very light, won't throw it's upper rating in my experience.

I have one of the Tica Surge rods that Don mentioned, and love it. They're a little harder to find though. (And definitely have red wraps, not blue.)


----------



## DonLBI (Jul 13, 2011)

Dude--you are correct Red, I must have the Airwave blue in this airhead of mine. BTW the shop where I purchased my Surge did not have it. So after the guy made the suggestion he ordered it for me!


----------



## mote1977 (Jun 7, 2012)

PM sent DonLBI.


----------



## scavengerj (Sep 10, 2007)

Have both and like the Tica better. Although the one I have is the TC3. Both rods are very comparable. IMO I don't think either would be a bad choice.


----------



## mote1977 (Jun 7, 2012)

I just ordered a Tica Surge.Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## scavengerj (Sep 10, 2007)

Would like to know how you like it after fishing it a bit.


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

I have the Tsunami Airwave 10ft casting that I use specifically for throwing stingsilvers and glass minnows from the surf, I think its rated up to 6 oz but I wouldnt throw more than 3 and 4 would be pushing it, it is super lite. I have an abu 6600 C-4 on it, the only issue I have had with the rod is the butt cap would not fit in the standard rod holder so i took it off and put a rubber chair cap on it, like I said all I use it for is lures, but it will launch a glass minnow to the horizon.....geo


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

*Tica 9' 2-6*



JAM said:


> thats the one ya want.. Believe me.. JAM


just picked one up online for 84.99 plus $6 shipping. I have an 8' and the 10'6", great rods. Tsunamis are very good too, you really can't go wrong with either.


----------

